# 12-22 [Slayin' Some Sheepies]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Seeing as I haven't fished in what seems like years (okay, technically not true, I did take the yak out last week & found some trout up in the river), Nathan & Tim & I decided that we should hit the water today. The plan was to go find some sheepies, so Nathan & I went & collected fiddler crabs last night around 1AM, which, to our surprise, was a SUCCESS (we managed to snatch 44 of the little buggers). 

Had a bit of a late start this morning due to Tim not being able to figure out what color socks he wanted to wear, but eventually we launched the yaks & started pursuing the convicts. Tim decided to split & instead ventured to a different area to find some redfish & specks. After a discouraging couple of hours, I finally found an area that was holding a lot of fish. I pulled the hook on three, landed four, and managed to miss another seven or eight. Unfortunately Nathan wasn't able to put any in the boat, but we still had a great time on the water, & I must say I'm pretty excited for dinner tonight. 

*Tally for the Day:*

*Nathan:* Maybe next time.
*Me:* Four nice sheepshead, w/ the largest being 21'' & FAT
*Tim:* Still waiting on his final report.

*
Tight lines everyone.*


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice fish Fish.


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice catch!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Sheep heardin.... mmmm, I feel the need to knock some teeth out now* time to grab the ultra light! Let me know if ur free tomorrow and maybe you can LIM-IT-OUT hahahah see what I did there.

Nice pick broseph


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Those are some pretty good ones ! WTG !


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

NOICE! Yall's photos always look like they were taken by professionals too!


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

Nice convicts!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Great job Sawyer!!! Way ta get some toothies!!!


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

Quality sheepies man! 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

NKlamerus said:


> NOICE! Yall's photos always look like they were taken by professionals too!


Thanks bud! I do my best with photo editing, but having a Nikon D3300 helps a lot too.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Sheep heardin.... mmmm, I feel the need to knock some teeth out now* time to grab the ultra light! Let me know if ur free tomorrow and maybe you can LIM-IT-OUT hahahah see what I did there.
> 
> Nice pick broseph


I say we go put a hurting on them tomorrow morning broski! 

Please reply with "yes" if you're down, or "no" if you are a googan & have "better" things to do.


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Nice fish Im trying to go for some sheepies tomorrow hoping to catch some with my new 2500 daiwa bg series reel. Pm if you guys are going out.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

RandyGuy said:


> Nice fish Im trying to go for some sheepies tomorrow hoping to catch some with my new 2500 daiwa bg series reel. Pm if you guys are going out.


The new BG series looks awesome! Have heard very good things about them. Good luck out there bud, I look forward to the report. Will you be hitting Sykes for them?


----------



## RandyGuy (Dec 20, 2014)

Yup both sides


----------



## ifish911 (May 21, 2014)

Nice fish Sawyer. Nice shots also and really good job on the background!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

ifish911 said:


> Nice fish Sawyer. Nice shots also and really good job on the background!


Thank you Buddy, & Merry Christmas brother! Hopefully more reports to come.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Nice to meet ya there at the ramp. Looks like ya been killing those sheepheads lately.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> Nice to meet ya there at the ramp. Looks like ya been killing those sheepheads lately.


Hey man, are you the officer that we spoke with a couple weeks ago? If so, good to meet you too! Actually about to go hit the water in about an hour to find some more.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

yes that was me. I am hoping to get out on my own boat this weekend and see if I can catch some sheepies myself.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

CalvinandHobbes said:


> yes that was me. I am hoping to get out on my own boat this weekend and see if I can catch some sheepies myself.


You shouldn't have any trouble doing so man, the bite has only gotten better recently! Tiny bits of fresh dead shrimp have been the go-to bait for me the past couple of trips.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Appreciate it, I'll give that a try. Crazy thing my uncle catches them with is earth worms, I may give that a shot this weekend for the hell of it.


----------

